# How to release a jammed Thetford cassette C400L type



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

We were presented with the situation that we could not move/open the blade using the control on the loo, nor could we remove the cassette from it's housing. This happened after emptying, cleaning and refitting, nothing untoward was noticed when refitting the cassette

My dealer is Cotswold Motor Caravans their Service Manager Pete Curry gave me this advice.

The diagnosis was that the blade opening control knob had moved out of alignment with the locating track/slot, which was why we could not remove the cassette, it can be caused by debris, usually toilet roll getting stuck in the blade opening mechanism, which when you try to open the blade causes it to dislodge and leave the cassette blade control knob mis aligned and causes it to jam solid, it can also be caused by heavy shaking when cleaning or flushing through/out. 

Under normal conditions the blade control knob on the cassette is parallel to the long edge of the cassette when you are sliding in or out

Using a 500mm ruler/ or a long screwdriver and a good torch tap the knob to relocate correctly, it is also sometimes possible to move this knob through the outlet of the toilet if your fingers are small enough, once you have been able to get the cassette out you can check the blade action, on this model you can see two alignment marks, grip the centre section and turn to the other mark, you will then be able to lift out the mechanism and check it is located correctly, I found that the slider mechanism had dislodged and gone past the stop point, it is flexible plastic and only needed lifting and repositioning.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Handy tip, thanks!  

MnD


----------

